# Mech Rolo?



## Genosmate (9/11/15)

Look familiar?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/15)

Very familiar!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (9/11/15)

Now that's a mech mod. Very very nice


----------



## zadiac (9/11/15)

Ooooohhhh! I liiiiiike! I want! Oh damn.........here we go again.........sigh

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/11/15)

$230. $290 with shipping to South Africa.
Not bad.......mmmmmm......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (10/11/15)

zadiac said:


> $230. $290 with shipping to South Africa.
> Not bad.......mmmmmm......



Don't stress, it will be on fasttech in a few days


----------



## zadiac (10/11/15)

I agree, but with something like that, I'd like to have an authentic. Will see next year July. Bonus time for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/11/15)

Looks super 'cheap' in the video. It's not worth the $250 price point imo.


----------



## th1rte3n (11/11/15)

ET said:


> Don't stress, it will be on fasttech in a few days



http://www.3fvape.com/mechanical-mo...d-silver-black-aluminum-delrin-3-x-18650.html
And so it begins...


----------

